# Wattangeln in Firdgum/NL Tipps gesucht...



## Herbyg (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo Wattangler, 

vielleicht ist ja hier irgend jemand, der mir ein paar Tipps geben kann. 

Ich fahre am WE für eine Woche nach Holland und zwar nach Firdgum, ca. 5 km. vom Strand und nordöstlich von Harlingen. Da ich noch nie am Wattenmeer gefischt habe, ist es natürlich nicht verwunderlich, dass ich davon absolut keine Ahnung habe. Genauso wie von Holland, da war ich auch noch nie. Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen reduzieren sich auf Rhein und Main. :g

Jedenfalls würde ich gerne mal dort Brandungsangeln ausprobieren. Was ich bisher an Tipps bei meiner Suche im Netz gefunden habe, ist eigentlich nur, dass das Fischen bei auflandigem Wind und auflaufendem Wasser am Besten ist. Ansonsten ist es echt schwierig über diese Art des Angelns etwas zu erfahren.

Vielleich kann mir ja jemand helfen? #c 

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil.
Herby...


----------



## Waldi (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattangeln in Firdgum/NL Tipps gesucht...*

Moin Herby,
bevor ich hier nun alles noch einmal wiederhole guckst Du erst mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=21833&highlight=Zurich
und dann gibt es doch oben aus dieser Seite ein Suchfunktion. Es ist doch nicht wahr, daß man keine Infos findet! Du kannst bestimmt erst mal ein paar Stunden lesen und bist dann schon fast genauso "schlau" wie wir.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Herbyg (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattangeln in Firdgum/NL Tipps gesucht...*



			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Herby,
> bevor ich hier nun alles noch einmal wiederhole guckst Du erst mal hier:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=21833&highlight=Zurich
> und dann gibt es doch oben aus dieser Seite ein Suchfunktion. Es ist doch nicht wahr, daß man keine Infos findet! Du kannst bestimmt erst mal ein paar Stunden lesen und bist dann schon fast genauso "schlau" wie wir.
> Gruß Waldi


 
Hallo Waldi, 
danke für Deine Antwort und Deine Hinweise. Ja, inzwischen hab ich ja einige Infos gefunden. Ich hatte ja einen Thread in "Angeln in Europa" mit diesem Thema eröffnet und bekam dann den Tipp, den gleichen Thread mal in diesem Forum zu versuchen. Gleichzeitig habe ich dann auch diesen Thread über Zurich mitgeteilt bekommen. Man muss nur wissen, welche Suchbegriffe man eingeben muss. Ich hatte halt so gut wie nichts gefunden  , als ich im Netz gestöbert habe, aber immerhin einen Link für dieses Forum. #6 

Könnte ja sein, dass jemand viell. in der Gegend schon mal war, in die ich fahren will und da eben spezifische Tipps für diesen Bereich hat, da dieses Zurich wie ich gesehen habe, ja wesentlich weiter südwestlich liegt, als der Ort, in den ich fahre.

Als absoluter Meeres-Frischling ist es halt doch etwas schwieriger, alles richtig einzuordnen, was man liest. Aber ich denke, ich hab ja jetzt einige Hinweise und probiers einfach mal aus. Es ist zwar das Ziel des Angelns, Fische zu fangen, aber wenn man nichts fängt war es meistens (für mich zumindest) trotzdem ein schöner Angeltag. Wichtig ist es doch für einen Angler, am Wasser zu sein.

Grüße und Petri Heil

Herby...


----------



## Waldi (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattangeln in Firdgum/NL Tipps gesucht...*

Moin Herby...
ist schon richtig, das Brandungsangeln selbst ist das Erlebnis, nur wenn man nun absolut kein Fisch zu Gesicht bekommt ist es auch nicht gerade schön. Ein bischen Zucken in den Ruten sollte schon vorkommen. Zurich liegt etwas westlich von Harlingen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß es etwas östlich anders außsehen soll. Von meiner Stelle in Zurich kann man bis Harlingen Hafen gucken, und das ist alles gleich. Ich habe dort so die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die etwas mehr sandigen Wattbereiche besser sind als Schlick. Das kann man am besten bei Ebbe testen. Überall wo Du einigermaßen laufen kannst, also nicht im Schlick versinkst ist es gut. Dann vielleicht noch eine der Molen nutzen um ein paar meter Wurfweite zu sparen und schon kann es losgehen. Wenn mann bei ablaufendem Wasser kleine Vertiefungen oder Rinnen erkennen kann sind das oft auch gute Plätze. Die Platten gehen oft immer die gleichen Wege und an solche Stellen wird das meiste Futter durch die Strömung angesammelt und da wo Futter da auch Fisch. Auch direkt im Hafen von Harlingen geht was auf Platte. Weiter westlich Richtung Den Helder Texel kommt auch noch Hornhecht und der Wolfsbarsch dazu. Aale sind überall zu erwischen. Ich fahre ja immer 176 km nach Zurich. Wenn Du da im Urlaub bist ist ja das ganze Wattenmeer vor Deiner Haustür und mit Auto kannst Du alles schnell erreichen. Mein Tip wäre auch mal mit dem Fahrrad los, am Deich entlang und die guten Stellen suchen, Einheimische beobachten und ruhig mal im Angelladen in Zurich fragen wo denn was läuft. Dort bekommst Du auch alles was Du brauchst. (Wattwürmer un Co.)
Bist Du denn die ganze nächste Woche da. Vielleicht starte ich auch noch mal durch.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Herbyg (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattangeln in Firdgum/NL Tipps gesucht...*

Hallo Waldi, 
danke für Deine Tipps und wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag.
Ja, wir sind die ganze Woche da. Ich habe vor Freitag Nacht loszufahren und dann irgendwann gegen Morgen erstmal die Gegend zu sondieren. Da das Ferienhaus erst ab 16,00 Uhr frei wird, haben wir dann den ganzen Samstag um uns umzusehen. Am 11. ist dann wieder Abreisetag.
Wär natürlich interessant, als Board-Neuling gleich jemand aus dem Board persönlich kennen zu lernen. *g
Falls Du da hin kommst, könnte man sich ja über Handy absprechen. Kenne zwar die Handytarife in Holland nicht, aber so teuer kanns ja auch nicht sein. *hihi*
Gruß
Herby...


----------



## christianf (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattangeln in Firdgum/NL Tipps gesucht...*

Hallo Herbyg,

ich hab gerade im niederländischen Board gelesen, dass am Samstag, 4.6., am Deich bei Roptazijl, das ist östlich von Harlingen - also näher zu dir, ein Wettangeln von 12°° - 16°° stattfindet. Sicher 'ne gute Gelegenheit verschiedenen Brandungsangler über die  Schulter zu schauen und sich ein paar Tipps abzuholen. Schneller kann man wahrscheinlich nicht mitkriegen wie's am besten geht.
Gruß Christian
@ Waldi, alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Herbyg (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattangeln in Firdgum/NL Tipps gesucht...*

@christianf: Hallo Christian, danke für den Tipp. Hört sich interessant an. Da werd ich doch mal versuchen, da vorbeizuschauen. Weißt Du, wie so ein Wettangeln im Watt funktioniert, fangen die da Morgens an und Angeln bis Mittag, wie bei den Wettangeln bei uns, oder haben die da spezielle Zeiten. Aber ich kann ja mal schauen, ob ich hin finde. )

Gruß

Herby...


----------



## christianf (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattangeln in Firdgum/NL Tipps gesucht...*

Hallo Herbyg,
die Teilnehmer treffen sich um 10°° beim Angelladen in Zurich und der Wettbewerb startet um 12°° in Roptazijl und endet um 16°°. Dabei wird das auflaufende Wasser, Höchststand 15:46 genutzt. Weitere Details kenn ich auch nicht. Eine Gezeitentabelle solltest du dir übrigens auf jeden Fall besorgen.
Nochmals viel Spaß und schreib danach doch mal einen Fangbericht,
Christian


----------



## Herbyg (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattangeln in Firdgum/NL Tipps gesucht...*

@christianf
Hallo Christian, danke für die Infos. Mal schaun ob ich es schaffe, da hinzukommen und vor allen Dingen nach der Fahrt nicht zu müde bin. Auf jeden Fall habe ich bei Falk gesehen, dass es gut zu finden sein müsste.
Wie gesagt, danke nochmal und wenn ich zurück bin werde ich berichten, wie es mir da ergangen ist und kann hoffentlich einen Fangbericht abgeben. :g 
Gruß
Herby...


----------



## Waldi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattangeln in Firdgum/NL Tipps gesucht...*

Moin  zusammen,
erstmal danke für die Glückwünsche.
Herby, ich hoffe Du liest das noch bevor Du fährst.
Dieses "Wettangeln" solltest Du Dir wirklich nicht entgehen lassen, bessere Infos bekommst Du nicht. Auch mich würde interessieren was da so geht. Zu müde gibts nicht!!!
Es sieht so aus das es so in Wochenmitte klappen sollte. Wenn ich losdüse melde ich mich, dann geht was gemeinsam.
Gruß Waldi
we


----------



## Herbyg (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattangeln in Firdgum/NL Tipps gesucht...*

Hallo Waldi, 

ja, hab doch vor der Abreise nochmal ins Forum geschaut.  

Ich hoffe, Du hast fleißig gefeiert. Klar, da dieses Wettangeln "zufällig" gerade an meinem ersten Tag in Holland stattfindet, werde ich mir das sicherlich nicht entgehen lassen. Denke auch, dass ich die Angler schon finden werde. Fällt ja schon auf, wenn da einige Leute zusammenkommen.
Schön, Du hast ja meine Nummer. Melde Dich einfach, wenn es klappt, dann können wir eine Zeit und einen Treffpunkt ausmachen.
Bis dann, jetzt mal den Rest einladen und dann noch etwas aufs Ohr legen. Fährt sich danach besser.
Gruß
Herby...


----------



## Waldi (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattangeln in Firdgum/NL Tipps gesucht...*

Moin Christian,
wollte mal genau nachschauen wo dieser "Deich bei Roptazijl" genau liegt. Ich habe leider nichts finden können obwohl bei Map wohl jeder kleine Feldweg und Bushäuschen erfaßt ist. Wo liegt das denn genau?
Gruß Waldi


----------



## christianf (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattangeln in Firdgum/NL Tipps gesucht...*

Hallo Waldi,
ich war selbst noch nicht dort,da ich zum Brandungsangeln immer im Urlaub auf Texel geh.  Roptazijl liegt nur ca. 4 km nordwestlich von Harlingen am Wattendeich. Wo genau die beste Stelle da ist kann uns demnächst sicher Herby erzählen. Ich hab nochmal einen Ausschnitt aus map24 angehängt.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Waldi (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wattangeln in Firdgum/NL Tipps gesucht...*

Danke Christian,
da stehts ja ganz deutlich, ich hab wohl zu weit östlich gesucht.
Gruß Waldi


----------

